# Good battery for cold weather?



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I recently purchased a 2002 Ford E250, I know not the newest truck but I didn't want to spend a lot and it does what I need. The battery worked great when the weather was warm but now that we are dropping down to -10 and below I have to jump the battery to get it started.

I figure the battery is at least 5 years old if not more and its best to just buy a new one, and I want to know which batteries you guys use in your truck that get you started in the cold every time. 

Anyone have any recommendations? Not looking to spend 500 on a battery but probably about 250 as I plan to add a power inverter.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I always did fine with $120 batteries in ak, -40 weather. It's probably just the age. If its ever been run down completely, that took a year off its life. So 5 years isn't unreasonable.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Golden view said:


> I always did fine with $120 batteries in ak, -40 weather. It's probably just the age. If its ever been run down completely, that took a year off its life. So 5 years isn't unreasonable.


Thats what I figured, its probably several years old and has been run down several times by the previous owners. 

Guess I will head off to the store and just pick out a good one, and get it in for this tax year.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Just bought a new duralast Gold / battery at autozone . It's for 2011 f-250 . I checked it not for problems but for check up and needied replacement . Spent like $ 160 with little items to .


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I always go with Interstate Batteries.
The interstate I had in my old truck I got over 12 years out of it. When I sold it, it was still kicking strong. And The last 6 years I had it, it sat outside year round.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a pair of 1000 CCA Dura Last Gold batteries in my 7.3 Excursion. They last about 3 years then I exchange them for a new set at no cost to me. My factory batteries did not last much longer.

Tom


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have had very good luck with optima batteries. I have their red top battery in my car and when my truck needs one I will put in yellow top.

Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

There are probably two factories in the world that actually make them...I buy what's cheap and has a good warranty.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I am just going to grab one of the $114 batteries with a decent CCA and 4 year warranty, if it makes it more then 4 years great it will have cost less then 3$ a month to have it, if it makes it less I will replace it for free.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The optima Batteries are crap. I have had mine replaced 2x now in 3 years. Its the red top too. I looked at the X2 power AGM ones sold through batteries+. They aint cheap but maybe one of the best batteries on the market. I bought 2 of the SLi31AGMDPM models and it come to $350ea. Yep not cheap but very high quality batteries.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I also use one of these to keep the sulfation down. It has brought a dead / won't hold a charge battery back to life.

http://www.amazon.com/BatteryMINDer-Model-12117-Maintainer-Desulfator/dp/B000P23HZS


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Frank Castle said:


> I also use one of these to keep the sulfation down. It has brought a dead / won't hold a charge battery back to life.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BatteryMINDer-Model-12117-Maintainer-Desulfator/dp/B000P23HZS



Yup, I have considered putting one on my truck. I have my motorcycle on one and it still has the original 2003 factory battery in it. Always starts no problem...many people I know end up killing their battery EVERY winter due to letting it sit over the winter with no charger and in the cold, they end up buying new battery every spring. :jester:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just watch using these battery tenders/minders on certain battery's. 

Look for the specs on the 

Bulk charge
Absorption charge
Float charge

Especially if you have a AGM battery as these can be damaged by lower quality minders.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I have batteries galore, so I have a desulfator.  Basic battery maintenance like adding distilled water (if you can) to have the right SG is often overlooked. If the battery is going to sit outside all winter (and it doesn't get REAL cold where you are), unhook the hot terminal so it doesn't drain down.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought about getting a solar powered battery trickle charger, no power outlet where the truck is parked. I have killed many a good motercycle batteries by simply storing the bike for winter and not doing anything with the battery. Every fall I tell myself I am going to take out the battery, bring it inside and put it on a trickle charger, and every spring I complain about buying a new battery


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I thought about getting a solar powered battery trickle charger, no power outlet where the truck is parked. I have killed many a good motercycle batteries by simply storing the bike for winter and not doing anything with the battery. Every fall I tell myself I am going to take out the battery, bring it inside and put it on a trickle charger, and every spring I complain about buying a new battery


I seem to replace my bike battery every 2 years even with a battery minder hooked up.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

save your battery, engine, starter....block heater.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

dayexco said:


> save your battery, engine, starter....block heater.


Have you ever used a magnetic oil pan heater? My old diesel car doesn't like starting too much at 0 degrees, it will but it just makes me cringe. I wonder if they work as well as a block heater.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Most batteries are made by 3 main companies. East penn. Johnson controls. And exide. I haven't had the greatest luck with exide. Johnson control made ones have seamed to be the best. The east penn made one its still going good so I would buy another.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

SouthonBeach said:


> Most batteries are made by 3 main companies. East penn. Johnson controls. And exide. I haven't had the greatest luck with exide. Johnson control made ones have seamed to be the best. The east penn made one its still going good so I would buy another.


Deka made the X2 power ones I had.

Plus I think Johnson controls makes the optimas which are the worst battery's I ever used. every person I know with them have got no more than 2 years out of them.


----------

